# New Nokia Lumia 820 And 920



## rider (Sep 4, 2012)

*www.techtree.com/sites/default/files/styles/image_width_600/public/news/2012/9/A14GwhqCMAAI8wl.jpg%20large.jpeg
Nokia will introduce its latest Lumia 920 & 820 handset at a special event with Microsoft on Wednesday September 5th, we have learned. Images of the Lumia 920 & 820 leaked last week and we have been able to confirm them with multiple sources. The Lumia 920 will be Nokia's new flagship Windows Phone and will include some impressive hardware specifications to match. According to sources familiar with the company's Windows Phone plans, Nokia is packaging wireless charging with its Lumia 920 & 820.

Lumia 920 wireless charging support will be provided via an inductive method — lining the device up to the contacts on a charging pad. We're told it will support the Qi wireless power standard — making it compatible with other wireless charging products. Aside from the charging aspect, Nokia's Lumia 920 will also include 32GB of device storage, 1GB of RAM, and a 1.5GHz dual-core processor. We have also been able to confirm that it will include a 4.5-inch HD display.

One rumored aspect of the Lumia 920 is a PureView camera. We can confirm that Nokia will indeed brand its Lumia 920 camera as PureView, but that the camera will be an 8-megapixel one — not the 41-megapixel one found on the company's 808 PureView handset. Nokia is focusing on marketing the Lumia 920 as PureView thanks to some advancements in image stabilization and camera software that it plans to ship on the device. The front of the device will also include a 1.3-megapixel camera.

Lumia 820 on the other hand, will come with 8GB of built-in storage. The company is providing a microSD slot to expand this further. The device will feature a 1.5GHz dual-core processor and 1GB RAM just like its big brother, the Lumia 920. The Lumia 820 also allows for interchangeable rear covers in different colours, just like the Lumia 710.

We can't help but wonder if these indeed are the codenamed Arrow (Lumia 820) and Phi (Lumia 920) devices that Nokia plans to unveil, or will they have some other arrows in their arsenal (bad pun, sorry!). We'll just have to wait and watch!

*www.techtree.com/sites/default/files/styles/image_width_600/public/news/2012/9/A14E7xDCcAIPttH.jpg
It comes with new wireless charging pad technology.

Source: Verge & NDTV
Edit: rider


----------



## abhidev (Sep 4, 2012)

they look gr8....lets see how they perform against samsung Ativ S


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

Seems Cool but they got less apps than ios or droid...


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 4, 2012)

> Seems Cool but they got less apps than ios or droid...


U neither did android our Apple in their early days


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 4, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Seems Cool but they got less apps than ios or droid...



if the important everyday apps are there, nobody will complain.


----------



## rider (Sep 4, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Seems Cool but they got less apps than ios or droid...



why people cares about apps that, much AFAIK every useful app is available for windows phone.



Sam said:


> if the important everyday apps are there, nobody will complain.



really man every person just passes the comment that windows phone has less apps, but what special apps people use for android phone? huh Personally I use iOS.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> U neither did android our Apple in their early days


Those days are already passed...Now see whats in present...When You got Droid which can never be beaten in customization<Custom Roms...> and even iDevices owners (except some guyz) also Jail break their devices ....Why? cuz they want full control over their devices..n in WP7(currently in market) are completely locked out... No custom ROMs etc..u only got few settings to play with and same will be done with WP8 devices(Restriction with some few more customizations)...Even I got boored after a week working in it(on HP Tablet PC <TouchScreen> and Sammy)...Limited to few customization and over..Now plz dont say that "The problem is it ain't Droid, Its WP8" .... So as apple fans do- pay loyal fees to apple n get iDevice doesn't work always..Can you expect under clocking or OC'ing the CPU in ur Mobile or Tablet(Who knows better than u ...u got CM9 on ur Dell XCD35 )...



Sam said:


> if the important everyday apps are there, nobody will complain.





rider said:


> why people cares about apps that, much AFAIK every useful app is available for windows phone.


 Apps may be available, But will they be free of cost...You know, everyone Knows... Whats piracy.<Sorry if I violated Rules>


> really man every person just passes the comment that windows phone has less apps, but what special apps people use for android phone


Yeah They do. cuz there are many apps available for a single purpose...For e.g you may find many social networking apps in droid or ios but there are few in WP...


> special apps people use for android phone


App launchers, etc.. well it comes under customization....

PS- I donno want to raise another War here on WP vs. Droid vs. iOS.....


----------



## rider (Sep 4, 2012)

One of my friend use nokia lumia 710 and he says almost all apps are available of use included social networking apps, and according to me customization and OC ruins battery, and originality of the phone. And please dont talk about piracy dude, you may be banned. (remove your post)


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

^bro I myself played game on that lumia 710 and it lags.....its way weaker than omnia w ...tough both looks same on paper...I'm seriously dissapointed by ms n nokia...the way how they dumped wp 7.8 as final update for lumia 900(flagship device)...they may do they same with wp8 devices too..  see apple..even iphone 3gs is updated..n in droid ... no need of crappy ui on pure droid....get C roms..n under clocking cpu always save battery...
If one gets 30k lumia ..he just wont use it for making/receiving calls...
In terms of fluidity..JB does it well...wp tiles and so called metro/modern UI is just a eye candy...I got boored by wp7 in few mins man...but droid got potential...ics was awesome. n now jelly bean.ftw


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 4, 2012)

What is the expected Price of the Yellow Piece ??


----------



## rider (Sep 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^bro I myself played game on that lumia 710 and it lags.....its way weaker than omnia w ...tough both looks same on paper...I'm seriously dissapointed by ms n nokia...the way how they dumped wp 7.8 as final update for lumia 900(flagship device)...they may do they same with wp8 devices too..  see apple..even iphone 3gs is updated..n in droid ... no need of crappy ui on pure droid....get C roms..n under clocking cpu always save battery...
> If one gets 30k lumia ..he just wont use it for making/receiving calls...
> In terms of fluidity..JB does it well...wp tiles and so called metro/modern UI is just a eye candy...I got boored by wp7 in few mins man...but droid got potential...ics was awesome. n now jelly bean.ftw


 
okay, I don't have much idea about windows phone, I use iOS in my old iphone 4, i keep phones like a virgin no jail breaking stuff and all, as simple as I can keep. I used Xperia X10 before that and it sucks a lot, sony stuck me in android 1.6 for months. I will soon get some good phone in the end of this year may be new iphone 5, i just read news that its gonna be show case on 12 sept, can't wait!



Rishi. said:


> What is the expected Price of the Yellow Piece ??



 yellow piece would cost 30k like Lumia 800 last year.


----------



## Riddick_RJ (Sep 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^bro I myself played game on that lumia 710 and it lags.....its way weaker than omnia w ...tough both looks same on paper...I'm seriously dissapointed by ms n nokia...the way how they dumped wp 7.8 as final update for lumia 900(flagship device)...they may do they same with wp8 devices too..  see apple..even iphone 3gs is updated..n in droid ... no need of crappy ui on pure droid....get C roms..n under clocking cpu always save battery...
> If one gets 30k lumia ..he just wont use it for making/receiving calls...
> In terms of fluidity..JB does it well...wp tiles and so called metro/modern UI is just a eye candy...*I got boored by wp7 in few mins man...but droid got potential...ics was awesome. n now jelly bean.ftw*



ok..I've been using omnia W for 4 months now, and it's as smooth as I expected. I'm not sure how the 710 with the same RAM and proccy spec can lag; maybe that's a faulty piece? Cos there are a few 710 user in our campus, never heard them complain about lag tbh.
You call metro UI as eye candy while many others consider it extremely useful and a refreshing change from the 1000s of identical looking droid UIs.

and the bold part just gave you away...man I've been following this forum for quite sometime now, and I'm tired seeing every windows phone thread being hijacked by some android fanboys. If you are so bored with WP, why bother commenting on them?
Call us crazy, but some of us really don't have that much time to fiddle around with our phones (C Roms and millions of apps). WP provides a stable, smooth experience with almost all the apps needed for daily use.Why don't we just appreciate it for once?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2012)

It was good step by Nokia not to integrate a Quad-Core proccy , instead stay put with a Dual Core. 
Droids that have Quad-Core simply eat up too much , resulting in pathetic battery life. 

I have also read that WP8 code is designed in such a way that it will utilize the hardware in much efficient manner than these Droids.Maybe we can expect improved battery life ..

Btw , the yellow thing is the Big brother , right ??? If yes then can we expect any WP8 under or around 20k ???

-----------------------
Btw ,  There will be no more of the "Patli Pin wala Charger." with this.  :lol


----------



## rider (Sep 5, 2012)

Yea, the yellow one with sharp edges is big brother Lumia 920 and the red one with blunt edges is lumia 820 which will cost under 20k for sure.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2012)

820 under 20k? 920's expected pricing is around 35k considering the specs. 820 should cost around 30k or maybe 28k.

GSMArena lists 920's camera to be 12MP or better. and both ships with HD display. though the specs are incomplete and there are surely a ton of errors, i feel 35k is fair pricing for 920. Moreover it is powered by Snapdragon S4 Plus which means Krait and this mobile won't come cheap.


----------



## rider (Sep 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> 820 under 20k? 920's expected pricing is around 35k considering the specs. 820 should cost around 30k or maybe 28k.
> 
> GSMArena lists 920's camera to be 12MP or better. and both ships with HD display. though the specs are incomplete and there are surely a ton of errors, i feel 35k is fair pricing for 920. Moreover it is powered by Snapdragon S4 Plus which means Krait and this mobile won't come cheap.


Lumia 820 has simple TFT LCD screen, same like lumia 710 comes with lumia 800, 920 is replacing lumia 800 and 820 is replacing lumia 710 of 2011 segments so I would expect it would come under 20k. See, Nokia is selling 1Ghz phone for 6k so 1.5Ghz dual core krait for 20k is not surprising for me. This is not android phone so nokia would launch it for cheap, remember last year nokia 710 was with 1.4Ghz single core processor at such a low price.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2012)

So they are basically trying to target the upper high-end market in smartphone segment.?? I think , With a Tag of 35k+ and 28k+ , it will be head on head with top end Droids.

Have they thought anything good about the lower end devices , I mean those within 10k-20k bucks???



rider said:


> This is not android phone so nokia would launch it for cheap, remember last year nokia 710 was with 1.4Ghz single core processor at such a low price.



I thought logically , Droids should have been cheaper as they are open-source. Don't they charge any license fee for MS WP ??


----------



## rider (Sep 5, 2012)

Right now these two phones are gonna launch, no idea about cheaper ones. And as the condition of nokia right now, they need to stay in the market by its high specs and low prices. If they try to compete with high end android phones, they will bankrupt soon.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2012)

Samsung has already revealed its WP8 device in the market. Has that been successful till now ?? 
I don't know much about WP8 practically , but if it really proves the way it is on paper , then it really deserves the chance to show-off its efficiency.

The best thing I read about it , is that we can re-use the app codes from WP7 as well as most of the Windows 8 Desktop Ed , since it runs the same Kernel as current line of MS desktop . I.E. Windows NT , instead of Windows CE previously.

I believe we can port most of the apps directly from Windows 8 to WP8.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2012)

rider said:


> Lumia 820 has simple TFT LCD screen, same like lumia 710 comes with lumia 800, 920 is replacing lumia 800 and 820 is replacing lumia 710 of 2011 segments so I would expect it would come under 20k.



i think 920 is replacing 900 (which was never released here) and 820 is replacing 800. 710 will remain as it is, as of now. but the kind of resolution it has and if it really packs Pureview tech (no idea what kind of enhancement will work on 8MP camera), no way can it sell for less than 25k.



rider said:


> See, Nokia is selling 1Ghz phone for 6k so 1.5Ghz dual core krait for 20k is not surprising for me.



please do a bit of googling. Krait is better than tegra 3. it murders Exynos 4 Quads. and the 600Mhz processor on Explorer murders the 1Ghz on the Asha crap mobiles. its not about just clockspeed. you'll know better as nowadays mobiles have evolved to computer/laptop level including the processor design methodology.



rider said:


> This is not android phone so nokia would launch it for cheap, remember last year nokia 710 was with 1.4Ghz single core processor at such a low price.



710 is still selling cheap. Nokia knows how they sell the mobile for such low pricing. but with Windows Phone you pay license fee to M$. The processor is extremely restricted and so is the memory and other things. this limit where they can cut price else Samsung would have launched a Omnia Young priced at 6-7k by now packing a 3" crappy display.

But better to limit talks about upcoming mobile for now as both their specs are not confirmed. Every site has their own set of specification.



Rishi. said:


> So they are basically trying to target the upper high-end market in smartphone segment.?? I think , With a Tag of 35k+ and 28k+ , it will be head on head with top end Droids.



if you got to tell the world that you are back, you need to shout at the top of the voice. yes it'll go head to head against the droids and if it fails, its game over for Nokia. Not everyone like Android.



Rishi. said:


> Have they thought anything good about the lower end devices , I mean those within 10k-20k bucks???



read in softpedia that Lumia 610's successor is coming with WP7.8 which means no WP8 for lowend (or even midrange mobiles) for now. Once the highend ones are out, surely Nokia will launched midrange mobiles but maybe lowend (sub 15k) ones will have to content with WP7.8 and Tango which also means no memory card, no BT sharing, Zune dependency, etc. And more late is Nokia bringing lowend WP8 mobiles, more money they'll loose.



Rishi. said:


> I thought logically , Droids should have been cheaper as they are open-source. Don't they charge any license fee for MS WP ??



open source but android is not same as Windows. It is not possible to take a mobile and flash Android. It takes time to compile and test for stability, bugs. Moreover all manufactures have the habit of adding a UI layer on top and their own apps so cost is mainly for R&D.


----------



## rider (Sep 5, 2012)

yea! it sounds really cool! As microsoft planned for the one OS and apps policy for tab, cell, and PC in near future. So, its the good beginning by windows 8.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> Moreover all manufactures have the habit of adding a UI layer on top and their own apps so cost is mainly for R&D.


Who knows this better than Samsung ? , after being screwed up by Apple and coughing up 1+BnUS$. haha 

But stiill the cost of License for a WP8 should be more expensive than Droid UI. Which I think should make it more complicated to reduce the price on WP8. Will have to look on stats though to be precise for this comparison.



rider said:


> yea! it sounds really cool! As microsoft planned for the one OS and apps policy for tab, cell, and PC in near future. So, its the good beginning by windows 8.



Yeah , a centric platform will decrease the PITA for application developers. Maybe we can expect lot more apps on Windows 8 platform.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Those days are already passed...Now see whats in present...When You got Droid which can never be beaten in customization<Custom Roms...> and even iDevices owners (except some guyz) also Jail break their devices ....Why? cuz they want full control over their devices..n in WP7(currently in market) are completely locked out... No custom ROMs etc..u only got few settings to play with and same will be done with WP8 devices(Restriction with some few more customizations)...Even I got boored after a week working in it(on HP Tablet PC <TouchScreen> and Sammy)...Limited to few customization and over..Now plz dont say that "The problem is it ain't Droid, Its WP8" .... So as apple fans do- pay loyal fees to apple n get iDevice doesn't work always..Can you expect under clocking or OC'ing the CPU in ur Mobile or Tablet(Who knows better than u ...u got CM9 on ur Dell XCD35 )...
> .



Not everybody looks for customizations
Some people(common people not tech enthusiasts) like it to be used as a phone is meant to be used...
Moreover nokia means better reliable hardware
Besides WP8 is targeted to capture iOS users and not Andriod


----------



## rider (Sep 5, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Not everybody looks for customizations
> Some people(common people not tech enthusiasts) like it to be used as a phone is meant to be used...
> Moreover nokia means better reliable hardware
> Besides WP8 is targeted to capture iOS users and not Andriod


^^^+1


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 5, 2012)

Riddick_RJ said:


> ok..I've been using omnia W for 4 months now, and it's as smooth as I expected. I'm not sure how the 710 with the same RAM and proccy spec can lag; maybe that's a faulty piece? Cos there are a few 710 user in our campus, never heard them complain about lag tbh.
> You call metro UI as eye candy while many others consider it extremely useful and a refreshing change from the 1000s of identical looking droid UIs.
> 
> and the bold part just gave you away...man I've been following this forum for quite sometime now, and I'm tired seeing every windows phone thread being hijacked by _some android fanboys_. If you are so bored with WP, why bother commenting on them?
> Call us crazy, but some of us really don't have that much time to fiddle around with our phones (C Roms and millions of apps). WP provides a stable, smooth experience with almost all the apps needed for daily use.Why don't we just appreciate it for once?


Check youtube for benchmarks. I'm Not a fanboi.... Don't u feel ur device is out dated...with WP7.5? WP7.8 is last and then its dumped...



v.Na5h said:


> Not everybody looks for customizations
> Some people(common people not tech enthusiasts) like it to be used as a phone is meant to be used...
> Moreover nokia means better reliable hardware
> Besides WP8 is targeted to capture iOS users and not Andriod


Okay...seems like I am integrating droid in WP8.. SOrry..


----------



## samir_mankar (Sep 5, 2012)

Nokia to annouce there Lumia920 and 820 today.
nokia lumia 920 and lumia 820 wp8/


----------



## vickybat (Sep 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> i think 920 is replacing 900 (which was never released here) and 820 is replacing 800. 710 will remain as it is, as of now. but the kind of resolution it has and if it really packs Pureview tech (no idea what kind of enhancement will work on 8MP camera), no way can it sell for less than 25k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sam are you sure of the bold part? I heard exynos 4 is the fastest chip out there and SIII is unbeatable because of it. Can a dual core Krait beat the mighty exynos quad??


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2012)

I didnt understand y people always compare android with WP handsets....i found android not as fluid or optimized as WP....WP is just flawless in its working....never hangs, never crashes ....have most of the needed applications...market is good enough.

Nokia's both the handset looks very good...if the 820 is priced correctly it will definitely sell


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 5, 2012)

^^you know what JB is? Project butter something?


----------



## Riddick_RJ (Sep 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Check youtube for benchmarks. I'm Not a fanboi.... Don't u feel ur device is out dated...with WP7.5? WP7.8 is last and then its dumped...



lol...how many of us can keep our gadgets always "updated"?
you may update your OS once a new version comes out, but do you update your handset every time a better version is available?
and similarly for other things also..
technology will move on at it's own breakneck pace..that doesn't mean we will need to follow it just for the sake of keeping us updated

I brought Omnia to get the 7.5 experience, so I am not disappointed for not getting 8 on my mobile, cos my usage pattern wont change significantly 

Anyway, lets stop this discussion here
Peace.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2012)

Jellybeans  ok I admit I dont know about JB much but neither u have used WP8 ....soo lets wait


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 5, 2012)

@vickybat
Check Anandtech. S4 krait is ahead of any other chip currently in most benchmarks and also now even Tegra 3 One X is scoring more than Exynos Quad apparently.


----------



## chetnan (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi,

Ohhh i like these mobes, i am going to take it.

Thanks


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 920 official

4.5 inch 1280x720 PureMotion HD + LCD screen
1.5 ghz Dual Core Snapdragon S4 
2000mAh battery
8 megapixel Pureview Camera and floating lens technology
LTE
1 GB RAM
32 GB storage - no microSD expansion slot
Nokia City lens AR app
Qi wireless charging
185 grams
microSIM

*www.phonearena.com/news/Nokia-Lumi...g-the-Finns-back-in-the-flagship-game_id34092


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 5, 2012)

^^what's price bro?....thats matterss... 

^^what's price bro?....thats matterss... 

What so ever its faqin time to roc on Lumia.....


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 5, 2012)

^
It won't be launched in India (the 920) as its an LTE device. As the Lumia 900 never made it to India, 920 also most probably won't. Wait for info on 820, that will definitely come to India. Anyway no pricing details given out yet by Nokia and 820 also yet to be announced.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 5, 2012)

^there should be a global version just similar to sgs3 global

^there should be a global version just similar to sgs3 global


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 5, 2012)

^
Maybe. 820 isn't announced for some reason. No info on pricing and availability of the 920 either. 

Also the screen on the 920 is NOT AMOLED. And yes the weight is 185 grams. LOL anybody know which is the heaviest phone in the world ? Lumia 920 definitely seems a front runner 

P.S. Why do you type the same line twice? You posting from phone or something ?

EDIT:

Lumia 820

4.3 inch WVGA ClearBlack screen
8 mp rear Camera
8gb storage
1650mAh battery
1GB RAM
1.5 ghz S4 krait CPU
NFC


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2012)

185grams? what have they included? S4 with cooler and heatsink? or packed 1GB desktop ram module.

both are powered by Kraits. Means both will have a asking price of above 30. 820 should cost 27-28k as it packs less internal memory, WVGA display.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 5, 2012)

^
lmao!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 5, 2012)

Lumia 920
No News about SD Card support(32/16 is enough..), No news about Bluetooth file transfer support. No Prices or availability dates revealed.
The only thing it has is extreme Image Stabilization but an 8.7 MP cam compared to the massive 41MP in 808 Pureview.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 5, 2012)

[youtube]JKWRI9RoxN0[/youtube]


----------



## theserpent (Sep 5, 2012)

#Switchtolumia-Lumia 820,920 all set to launch today « a2graph <==== small article on lumia 920 820

*a2graphz.wordpress.com/2012/09/05/switchtolumia-lumia-820920-all-set-to-launch-today/ <==== small article on lumia 920 820

*a2graphz.wordpress.com/2012/09/05/switchtolumia-lumia-820920-all-set-to-launch-today/ <==== small article on lumia 920 820


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 5, 2012)

^^saw That


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 5, 2012)

From the specs in gsmarena, 820 supports micro sd. they might have dropped sd card support for 920 as it has 32gb of inbuilt memory.


----------



## ankit360 (Sep 5, 2012)

820 look good for me.  But I m sure it cost 30k which will out off my budget. I love windows phone but can't afford + 20k for mobile.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I didnt understand y people always compare android with WP handsets....i found android not as fluid or optimized as WP....WP is just flawless in its working....never hangs, never crashes ....have most of the needed applications...market is good enough.
> 
> Nokia's both the handset looks very good...if the 820 is priced correctly it will definitely sell



Why do you think people compare Windows and MAC ? Its just the same reason.

AFA , WP8 is concerned. Its pretty optimized and is futuristic IMO.
The futuristic approach of WP8 beats Android.


----------



## rider (Sep 6, 2012)

> please do a bit of googling. Krait is better than tegra 3. it murders Exynos 4 Quads. and the 600Mhz processor on Explorer murders the 1Ghz on the Asha crap mobiles. its not about just clockspeed. you'll know better as nowadays mobiles have evolved to computer/laptop level including the processor design methodology.


@Sam I know everything krait processor, I'm one of the first who discuss the performance about this processor, yes it is better than tegra 3 but not surpass exynos quad core performance of galaxy note 2.
So, do you think nokia is good enough to compete with android phones like Galaxy S3, note 2 and upcoming Xperia TX? Just because by putting krait processor doest mean the phone would price much, as I said nokia should launch high specs phones (krait S4) with low price tag to stay in market.

In reviews I'm completely sure that the pureview image stablization is awesome thing, nokia always set benchmarks for the best camera phone like N73. N79, N86( 8MP). N8 with incredible 12MP camera which is still much better than Xperia S's gimmick 12MP camera and now Nokia Pureview 808's 41MP camera.


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2012)

Lumia 820 looks great.


----------



## rider (Sep 6, 2012)

Krow said:


> Lumia 820 looks great.



 Lumia phones looks wise are the best.


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2012)

I am a fan of rounded corners. There are too many squarish phones these days. HTC One S and X and Lumia 820 are among my favourites. Also, Nokia's colours are unique. You will not mistake a Nokia phone for any other simply because of the colours.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 6, 2012)

For those who believed Nokia's marketing gibberish, read this

Is Nokia’s Marketing Misleading? | Pocketnow

They showed videos shot with a pro camera to mislead people and make people think highly of their Pureview tech when in reality its nothing but marketing bull****.

@rider

There is no way these phones will be priced in the range you are guessing. 920 should be around 35k ballpark and 820 around 29, as Sam already mentioned.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2012)

Pure view tech is really good , specially if the sensor is large. However the maximum image sensor that it can handle has limit of 20 MegaPixel. 
It also has image stabilization feature to note slightest change.

Anything exceeding 35k INR will be a big-time failure for Nokia , considering their current market situation.I think they should price 820 at around 22-25k at max.

Though Nokia has done some golmal in the new WP8 pure view model as per the news.

The New 920 lacks a bigger sensor , so don't expect anything like 808. The main feature is its "floating lens" tech. and not oversampling unlike 808.

Seems a different kind of pure view in 920 than in 808.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> For those who believed Nokia's marketing gibberish, read this
> 
> Is Nokia’s Marketing Misleading? | Pocketnow
> 
> They showed videos shot with a pro camera to mislead people and make people think highly of their Pureview tech when in reality its nothing but marketing bull****.



nokia apologized for not being clear

An apology is due – Nokia Conversations : the official Nokia blog

so they are not trying to fool us

Here is the video shown at the press conference shot using a Lumia 920. On the right is a Lumia 920 prototype with OIS. On the left is a smartphone without OIS. The difference is apparent

[youtube]6HSbhyaH0vw[/youtube]




pratyush997 said:


> Lumia 920
> No News about SD Card support(32/16 is enough..), No news about Bluetooth file transfer support. No Prices or availability dates revealed.
> The only thing it has is extreme Image Stabilization but an 8.7 MP cam compared to the massive 41MP in 808 Pureview.



it has 32 gb , no microsd support but 32 gb is more than enough so no worries + WP8 supports BT file transfer. It also supports NFC and WiFi Direct.

Nokia takes photo challengers against the Lumia 920 PureView, crushes the iPhone, GS3

[youtube]jFhhBJ1URCg[/youtube]

Lumia 920 camera specs
Nokia PureView camera
 Touch focus
 Landscape orientation
 Geo-tagging
 Auto and manual white balance
 Still image editor
 Optical Image Stabilization
 Lenses applications
 Sensor size 1/3 inch
 Sensor type: BSI
 True 16:9 sensor
 Pixel size 1.4 µm

People are belittling lumia 920 because it does not have a pureview 808's 41mp but look at the sample pics and you'll understand that its a brilliant camera and it does not have the bulge of the 808



rider said:


> @Sam I know everything krait processor, I'm one of the first who discuss the performance about this processor, yes it is better than tegra 3 but not surpass exynos quad core performance of galaxy note 2.
> So, do you think nokia is good enough to compete with android phones like Galaxy S3, note 2 and upcoming Xperia TX? Just because by putting krait processor doest mean the phone would price much, as I said nokia should launch high specs phones (krait S4) with low price tag to stay in market.



krait quad will beat exynos quad and 920 is not going to be cheap because of pureview tech, be sure of that



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> It won't be launched in India (the 920) as its an LTE device. As the Lumia 900 never made it to India, 920 also most probably won't. Wait for info on 820, that will definitely come to India. Anyway no pricing details given out yet by Nokia and 820 also yet to be announced.



i believe the international version of 920 will be launched in india like 900 was launched in europe. the reason 900 was not launched in india because it was too late to launch the 900 in july-aug with wp8 launch near



Riddick_RJ said:


> Call us crazy, but some of us really don't have that much time to fiddle around with our phones (C Roms and millions of apps). WP provides a stable, smooth experience with almost all the apps needed for daily use.Why don't we just appreciate it for once?



A WP user here. Totally agree with you. All this rooting , custom rom junkies dont seem to get the point of a super smooth phone which just works. A phone is not a PC!


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah...wp8 is brand new os with amazing hardware utilization .... so droid needs to be re-made to compete ...

Yeah...wp8 is brand new os with amazing hardware utilization .... so droid needs to be re-made to compete ...


----------



## rider (Sep 6, 2012)

@ssk_the _great


> krait will beat exynos quad and 920 is not going to be cheap because of pureview tech, be sure of that


exynos quad of note 2: Samsung Galaxy Note II gets early benchmark treatment at IFA -- Engadget
krait S4 of Xperia T, TX, V Early benchmark scores are in for the Sony Xperia T, TX and V -- Engadget
check reliable quadrant and antutu scores of note 2 is way ahead of krait S4
pureview tech in lumai phones are okay its great but not a thing which can turn iphone or galaxy user to buy.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 6, 2012)

Sad that Lumia 920 being just an LTE device will not come to india. If I import an 920 from US, will it work with indian carriers?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

@rider
let me be more specific , krait quad will beat exynos quad

*Mid-range Nokia WP8 Lumia phones said to arrive in early 2013
*
It is said to have a 4.3-inch display, 1GHz dual-core processor, 512MB of RAM, 8GB internal storage capacity and a microSD card slot

This just might be the phone for me.



maverick786us said:


> Sad that Lumia 920 being just an LTE device will not come to india. If I import an 920 from US, will it work with indian carriers?



im pretty sure there will be an international edition, you wont need to import


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 6, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @rider
> let me be more specific , krait quad will beat exynos quad
> 
> *Mid-range Nokia WP8 Lumia phones said to arrive in early 2013
> ...



I hope so. The same happened with Lumia 900 to I waited for international edition but it never came to india


----------



## cooljeba (Sep 6, 2012)

you guys check out Samsung Ativ S too. Looks super good


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

^^ yeah its good to

900 was not launched because only a few months were left for WP8 launch, 920 will launch on time for sure


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

Did Nokia fake the still photos too?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 6, 2012)

^

So much for "revolutionary" pureview camera 

Also in the video where the Lumia 920 and Iphone 4S are being compared for low light performance you can see that Lumia used Flash assistance whereas Iphone 4s did not. 

Let actual reviews come out, then we will find out how good this 8mp pureview camera is. And the IS comparison they disabled Image stabilization in the "rival smartphone" (GS3?) and compared with the Lumia. DUH! Obviously if you disable image stabilization it will seem like there is a huge difference. 

Not good, Nokia !!.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2012)

Nokia won the photo challenge woo. I feel like this is the phone for me. Waiting for mid segment to launch.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

^u  saw my last post


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 6, 2012)

@dashing.sujay

There is no mid segment Win8 device this year, only next year. I don't expect to see 820 below 29k in India that too around December.

And also it was quite clear the photo quality isn't great when there was no mention of anything to do with photo quality. OIS, lens app, low light performance. Nothing about how the pureview tech works in this phone. And also something that a lot of guys seem to overlook is this phone has a 1/3" sensor - the same size as Iphone 4S/Galaxy S2/Xperia S/Galaxy S3/Note/One X. There is no way this phone will offer GREAT photo quality. And I think even Nokia acknowledges this fact which is why it had to resort to lies and also the reason why we still haven't seen a 1080p same shot with the 920 nor full size 8mp stills. 

Within hours of the 808  pureview announcement the Internet was filled with Full 41 MP sample photos and videos, but its almost a day since the 920 announcement and we have seen no REAL photo or video from the 920.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^u  saw my last post



Yes, still I believe Nokia will trump others.



randomuser111 said:


> @dashing.sujay
> 
> There is no mid segment Win8 device this year, only next year. I don't expect to see 820 below 29k in India that too around December.



Who is going to buy phone this year?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> So much for "revolutionary" pureview camera
> 
> ...



the flash is used to detect the iso only(guy says that in the video too). Heard of HDR? 

if they would have used flash with the 920 wouldnt the image have been brighter?

wait for non nokia reviews then you can confirm it yourself. Half knowledge is dangerous.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 6, 2012)

Even Lumia 820 is impressive device. The only thing that I dislike about 820 is Low resolution. They should have implemented HD


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> @dashing.sujay
> 
> There is no mid segment Win8 device this year, only next year. I don't expect to see 820 below 29k in India that too around December.
> 
> ...



this was a paper launch bro just to bring it into peoples mind before launch of iphone 5. the phone will not be out before 1-2 months. can you wait before passing judgement.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

no doubt nokia makes solid devices but I feel that they made mistake dropping meego and adopting wp.....after all i use nokia x6...hitted it hard on concrete wall..mistakenly..only back cover popped out...fixed it back and boom working all fine...imagine what if that would be ip4...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Even Lumia 820 is impressive device. The only thing that I dislike about 820 is Low resolution. They should have implemented HD



then there would be very less difference from the 920


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 6, 2012)

1) The camera, 
2) The PureMotion Display and
3) Wireless Charging makes the huge difference

How many of you consider the thickness of Lumia 920 odd? Will it be noticiable over SGS2 and Lumia 900?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 6, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> the flash is used to detect the iso only(guy says that in the video too). Heard of HDR?
> 
> if they would have used flash with the 920 wouldnt the image have been brighter?
> 
> wait for non nokia reviews then you can confirm it yourself. Half knowledge is dangerous.



I sure have but I am keen to know what you think HDR is and how flash is necessary to "detect" ISO. Please explain. And also what HDR has to do with the video in question. 

Seems like a new technology, Iphone 4s and other smartphones can pick ISO without flash but Lumia 920 uses Flash to pick ISO. Interesting.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Did Nokia fake the still photos too?



this is nokia's last try, they are getting desperate



randomuser111 said:


> I sure have but I am keen to know what you think HDR is and how flash is necessary to "detect" ISO. Please explain. And also what HDR has to do with the video in question.
> 
> Seems like a new technology, Iphone 4s and other smartphones can pick ISO without flash but Lumia 920 uses Flash to pick ISO. Interesting.



see i dont know all the tech behind pureview , what i do know is that in pureview even when flash is off the light glows a little bit to detect stuff.

wait for non nokia reviews to get the accurate picture. we cant decide right now.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

its time to wait for launch on ip5....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

^^ dude that's a triple post now its your fault


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 6, 2012)

See, you said half knowledge is dangerous. Then you shouldn't have told me that the flash comes on detect ISO if you were not sure. A camera does not use Flash to detect ISO. And if that guy is saying it's to detect ISO he is only lying. When the flash comes on he can see how the picture is being framed and if it's in focus and correct the shot. Whereas on the Iphone 4S he can't see much and he cannot be sure whether the shot is in focus or if the pic will come out blurry or not. 

"Shooting an arrow in the dark" as they say. Everything Nokia is showing or saying is fake. Really sad to see Nokia do this.

Anyway, that demo reminds me of the Sony Exmor R box demo, just much worse.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

The half knowledge thing was for both of us bro 
Thtas why I said lets us wait for reviews before passing judgement 

Btw, I dislike this announcing in September and launching after 1-2 months..
IPhone launches are the best


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 6, 2012)

^
Let's see what happen on 12th. !! 

Hopefully Iphone 5 will not be a disappointment.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^ dude that's a triple post now its your fault


lol.....i going to make multiple post record...haha



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^ dude that's a triple post now its your fault


lol.....i going to make multiple post record...haha


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

IP5 is not going to WOW people that i'm sure of, only incremental changes and nothing revolutionary. and the elongating of screen without increasing the width is a bad idea


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2012)

I just want to see apple get ruined  (and that too by Nokia)


----------



## R2K (Sep 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> if the important everyday apps are there, nobody will complain.



Thats true.

I think some people who owns iphone and android devices doesn't even know that they can install additional apps.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

R2K said:


> Thats true.
> 
> I think some people who owns iphone and android devices doesn't even know that they can install additional apps.


 So faqin true..best e.g for me ..My aunt owns one iPhone 4s..donno know anything other than Making/Receiving calls.



dashing.sujay said:


> I just want to see apple get ruined  (and that too by Nokia)


Nokia Device running JB


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I just want to see apple get ruined  (and that too by Nokia)



That is not happening anytime soon bro.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nokia Faqed up....42k for lumia 920 and for 31k Lumia 820
LINK


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 6, 2012)

not official price..will wait for nokia's to officially declare the price.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Nokia Faqed up....42k for lumia 920 and for 31k Lumia 820
> LINK



from that same article - Of note is that the Samsung Galaxy S III 16 GB without LTE is 580 Euro, making the 32 GB LTE Nokia Lumia 920 very price competitive.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

Guyz seems pretty good deal ...
Nokia Lumia 900 - 16GB - White (AT&T) Smartphone New In Box (Rs. 21428) 
I don't think one can avail warranty!!


----------



## funskar (Sep 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I just want to see apple get ruined  (and that too by Nokia)



I will give party to you in taj then


----------



## daksh (Sep 7, 2012)

Price 820 under 25 and 920 under 35 and they will be attractive for all. Even non WP lovers would also like to give a try, for instance me


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

daksh said:


> Price 820 under 25 and 920 under 35 and they will be attractive for all. Even non WP lovers would also like to give a try, for instance me


European Nokia Lumia 920 priced and dated | WMPoweruser


----------



## ankit360 (Sep 7, 2012)

25k for 820 no way if they do that i will be first who buy it


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I just want to see apple get ruined  (and that too by Nokia)



I'm afraid that day might never come. More plausible is Microsoft buying Nokia in a year or two seeing how everything is going downhill for Nokia.


----------



## daksh (Sep 7, 2012)

Actually 820 is not the flagship its meant to be a budget device. They have cut corners with the screen, camera and body. If you think krait will be raising the price then expect wp to fall again coz all wp phones will have s4 this gen. They will have to have aggressive pricing in order to get back into a predominated market.


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 7, 2012)

Nokia has a plab B if WP fails again maybe its android !

For americans 820 might sound like a mid range device but am sure when it gets priced here it'll be around 30k anyway its worth its price because other similar krait droids like ones costs around 26 k !

Anyway budget wp's are coming next year !


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 7, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> I'm afraid that day might never come. More plausible is Microsoft buying Nokia in a year or two seeing how everything is going downhill for Nokia.



microsoft or not
the fall of apple is round the corner.. 
this is for sure


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I just want to see apple get ruined  (and that too by Nokia)



never in near future, you see ip5 will launch on sept 5 and shipments will begin shortly after like previous apple launches but for the lumias (920& 820) there is still no clear date as to when they'll be available ! By the time wp* is ready and lumias come out in full swing ip5 would have ate millions of market share !



v.Na5h said:


> microsoft or not
> the fall of apple is round the corner..
> this is for sure


people had benn saying the same thing for microsoft(windows), google (droid) but nothing really happened till now probably apple death prophecy will also suffer the same faith.
PS: no one thought NOKIA would fall but they fell though !


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 7, 2012)

Unfortunately WP 8 will be released somewhere after the official launch of Windows 8 which is Oct 29. So don't expect these beautiful lumia's to come before that. Nokia is handicappt because of dependency on Windows 8.


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2012)

Maybe Nokia should present some new line-up of devices, as it did for N-series, E-series. Lumia is the only high brand under Nokia's arsenal. 
With the advent of WP8, its time for something new from NOKIA!

Pureview gimmick will no longer hold Nokia from fail(l)ing!
Nokia's apology on faking pureview 920 AD - anyone aware of that?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Maybe Nokia should present some new line-up of devices, as it did for N-series, E-series. Lumia is the only high brand under Nokia's arsenal.
> With the advent of WP8, its time for something new from NOKIA!
> 
> Pureview gimmick will no longer hold Nokia from fail(l)ing!
> Nokia's apology on faking pureview 920 AD - anyone aware of that?



they posted an apology too and a video taken from the 920 itself.check previous page. So they did make a mistake but rectified it,


----------



## dan4u (Sep 7, 2012)

^ yea they apologized, An apology is due, Nokia needs to understand that a gazillion pixel camera or a huge screen is not what drives sales, its apps, apps and apps......so it all comes down to the OS in the device, its not nokia that need to perform, its WP8. if WP8 doesn't have proper developers and apps, it won't matter if nokia comes out with Lumia 930, 940,950, 1000.... it just won't sell.


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2012)

So, WP8 is goint to be the determining factor for Nokia's rise or fall. 
We knew that ANDROID is not a cup of tea for Nokia. 

But, i saw video here Nokia N9 runs on Android 4.1 Jelly Bean | Ubergizmo , in which Nokia N9 runs ICS4.0.
How is that possible?

If NOKIA has no plans for android, how could it's inbuilt components can support running android OS?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 7, 2012)

I can't get the point...Why did they used Dslr w/ a tag "OIS ON"  in that pic..



Gearbox said:


> So, WP8 is goint to be the determining factor for Nokia's rise or fall.
> We knew that ANDROID is not a cup of tea for Nokia.
> 
> But, i saw video here Nokia N9 runs on Android 4.1 Jelly Bean | Ubergizmo , in which Nokia N9 runs ICS4.0.
> ...


Meego was made in collaboration with Intel by Nokia...they dropped it and later Sammy made it tizen...Meego works on linux ..Even Nokia N900, a maemo smartphone runs Android 2.3..
Nokia has backup plan to jump in android market  if WP8 flops,..(I wish that does flop) ..


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 7, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^ yea they apologized, An apology is due, Nokia needs to understand that a gazillion pixel camera or a huge screen is not what drives sales, its apps, apps and apps......so it all comes down to the OS in the device, its not nokia that need to perform, its WP8. if WP8 doesn't have proper developers and apps, it won't matter if nokia comes out with Lumia 930, 940,950, 1000.... it just won't sell.



Nokia itself has a huge list of developers that will develop Nokia apps for Windows 8. These apps will not be supported in other devices running windows 8. For instance their recent development with maps is amazing they will implement indoor maps too where if you are in a mall you can always track your friend who is lost in other side of the mall


----------



## root.king (Sep 7, 2012)

nokias falldown already started
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/162951-nokia-apologises-fake-pureview-ad.html


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 7, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Nokia itself has a huge list of developers that will develop Nokia apps for Windows 8. These apps will not be supported in other devices running windows 8. For instance their recent development with maps is amazing they will implement indoor maps too where if you are in a mall you can always track your friend who is lost in other side of the mall



No some apps wil remain NOKIA exclusive for first few months (that is they'll be available only on Lumias) after that they'll be available in general for all other WP phones !



kiranbhat said:


> nokias falldown already started
> www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/162951-nokia-apologises-fake-pureview-ad.html



How come that become nokia's falldown ?Actually they are already 'down' so no more down falls ! Even if WP fails they do have a plan B like NOKIA themselves said !
Wp8 is still in the making its not complete , as of yet only new features are listed they've not been implemented fully functionaly . Like ballmer said at the launch event it'd take atleast two more months to reach its full maturity and phones to come out . Samsung launches ativ as the first WP8 device but did'nt have any prototype for hands on they only showed as some pics - why ? because wp8 is not ready ! Even during its event nokia askes reviwers not to stray away much from the Home screen (which The Verge clearly notes). Even Nokia said that their hardware is ready but there is still lot to do in the software integration part - how can you expect them to take shots with  premature software rather they just showed us what kind of a difference image stabilisation couls bring to the table.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 7, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> If NOKIA has no plans for android, how could it's inbuilt components can support running android OS?



N9 shares a lot of common components with android mobiles so porting is easy. fixing the bug is the real big deal.


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 7, 2012)

N9 also runs boot to gecko aka Firefox OS !


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 7, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> how can you expect them to take shots with  premature software rather they just showed us what kind of a difference image stabilisation couls bring to the table.



One possibility could be, Microsoft do provide WP8 Beta versions and pre-beta versions to their partners for testing their hardwares and softwares that they can test in WP8 even before the release of the devices. As you must have seen some hands on video of Lumia 920 that must be WP8 beta not something fake.


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2012)

Indoor maps - Is that possible?
Btw, Got some lights on Linux-support capability of N9.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 7, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Indoor maps - Is that possible?
> Btw, Got some lights on Linux-support capability of N9.



yes they are working on indoor maps so if you are hiding in a big big mall or an Auditorium you will be traced


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> yes they are working on indoor maps so if you are hiding in a big big mall or an Auditorium you will be traced



Wont it raise a security concern to the malls?


Spoiler



What if i download the indoor maps of a mall & do a theft like the MI2



 Tracing me? PRIVACY BREACH! 
Dear FTC, note this!


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 7, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Wont it raise a security concern to the malls?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



GPS has got nothing to do with security concerns. Just like the way you have maps of a city, suberb or a locality. With indoor maps you will have maps of buildings so finding something using maps will be easy using GPS.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2GALFBrtXk


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't buy Lumia 900 or any other WP7.x devices. They wont be upgraded to WP8.


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Nokia Indoor Navigation - YouTube



Reminds me of JARVIS.
Btw, "YOUR BAG IS NO LONGER WITH YOU" is .



> Just for fun, let me think this way.
> "PATROL PERSON IS HERE" - Distance - 10 M
> "EXIT DOOR - 2M". Estimated time to evade - <60 secs.


Hows that sound?


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 7, 2012)

Is anyone bothered about the thickness of Lumia 920? How many of you find it odd?



Gearbox said:


> Reminds me of JARVIS.
> Btw, "YOUR BAG IS NO LONGER WITH YOU" is .
> 
> Hows that sound?



Yes if you try to steal someone's bag you will be traced immediately
lol


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 7, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> One possibility could be, Microsoft do provide WP8 Beta versions and pre-beta versions to their partners for testing their hardwares and softwares that they can test in WP8 even before the release of the devices. As you must have seen some hands on video of Lumia 920 that must be WP8 beta not something fake.




Yup thats what i was saying its a pre release software not final so one cannot expect them to take sample shot with unfinished software to demonstrate how good the camera is !


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 7, 2012)

Its thickness is a concern. In this comparision chart its written 9.4MM and in this comparision its 10.7


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 7, 2012)

More than thickness you guys should be worried about the weight ! 185 grams!!


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 7, 2012)

I own a Nokia N900 which weighs the same. For me its the thickness that bothers the most.


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 7, 2012)

nokia were never really known for making slim light weight phones!


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 8, 2012)

I had Nokia 6630 , Nokia n95 -8Gb , both of them were like brick.



randomuser111 said:


> More than thickness you guys should be worried about the weight ! 185 grams!!



185Grams is okay For a Top-end Nokia Smartphone.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 8, 2012)

see this Demo of OIS in Lumia 920 Introducing the Nokia Lumia 920 and 820 - YouTube MIND BLOWN

MIND BLOWN


----------



## dan4u (Sep 8, 2012)

^ that was awesome. so, OIS really works....


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 8, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> see this Demo of OIS in Lumia 920 Introducing the Nokia Lumia 920 and 820 - YouTube MIND BLOWN
> 
> MIND BLOWN



WOW !


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 8, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> see this Demo of OIS in Lumia 920 Introducing the Nokia Lumia 920 and 820 - YouTube MIND BLOWN
> 
> MIND BLOWN



You can find 1000s of videos of Lumia 920 and 820. What was so mind blowing about it?


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 8, 2012)

^
 he was blown away by the OIS demo


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 8, 2012)

BTW Xperia ION is more thicker than Lumia 920. But no one complained on it


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 8, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> BTW Xperia ION is more thicker than Lumia 920. But no one complained on it



thicker or heavier i find it absolutely gorgeous if htc's 8x fails to impress i am definitely getting this (920) in an year or so !


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 8, 2012)

Thicker. Have a look at this comparision.
I think the weight is because of PREMIUMED material used. Its camera is covered with Ceramic and its unibody polycarbonate adds the weight making it tough.

Galaxy S2 is indeed light but its plastic looks CHEAP compared to quality material used in Lumia 900 and then Lumia 920 makes a very good grip and is comfortable to hold. 

I think anything slimmer than iPhone 4s will make grip difficult and uncomfortable. With Galaxy S2 I find it very difficult to make grip while taking photographs



nikufellow said:


> thicker or heavier i find it absolutely gorgeous if htc's 8x fails to impress i am definitely getting this in an year or so !



Instead of Xperia ION you should get LG Optimus G Lightening which is more powerful Galaxy S3 and made up of premiumed quality material. If Lumia 920 turns out to be failure (which I don't think will happen) I will go for LG Optimus G


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 8, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Thicker. Have a look at this comparision.
> I think the weight is because of PREMIUMED material used. Its camera is covered with Ceramic and its unibody polycarbonate adds the weight making it tough.
> 
> Galaxy S2 is indeed light but its plastic looks CHEAP compared to quality material used in Lumia 900 and then Lumia 920 makes a very good grip and is comfortable to hold.
> ...



Mate i was saying i'd get 920 NOT ion . I already have bought HOX so no more droids untill my HOX gives up ! 
And about optimus G - i know its the best arround atleast in paper but do you really think that it'd launch here anytime soon because even dual core kraits are still to come to india let alone the newer quad core ones !!!!!


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 8, 2012)

Good choice I already made up my mind that I will buy a Lumia Windows 8 handset with multi-core and HD. So 920 exceeds my expectation with its camera and screen type. Although I was bit disappointed that they didn't use AMOLED.


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 8, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Good choice I already made up my mind that I will buy a Lumia Windows 8 handset with multi-core and HD. So 920 exceeds my expectation with its camera and screen type. Although I was bit disappointed that they didn't use AMOLED.


No worries mate - Puremotion HD+ is the best LCD screen out there (except for 15:9 aspect ratio which would be slight pain in watching videos) right now dont know how it compares to SAMOLEDs gotta see it in person to tell !


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 8, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> nokia were never really known for making slim light weight phones!



you guys are overlooking the fact that Nokia phones are better than _Thor's Hammer_ 
40-50 grams are no big deal


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 8, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> No worries mate - Puremotion HD+ is the best LCD screen out there (except for 15:9 aspect ratio which would be slight pain in watching videos) right now dont know how it compares to SAMOLEDs gotta see it in person to tell !



The aspect ratio is perfect, that extra width will be helpful in typing as it will add another line on the screen when the Keyboard is activated


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 8, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> you guys are overlooking the fact that Nokia phones are better than _Thor's Hammer_
> 40-50 grams are no big deal



maybe.... maybe not depends



maverick786us said:


> Actually that extra width will be helpful in typing as it will add another line on the screen when the Keyboard is activated



lets wait and see !


----------



## dhan_shh (Sep 8, 2012)

WoW!  Nice to see so many Windows phone enthusiasts  and increasing....!

NO doubt,Windows phone worth the price we pay, COST EFFECTIVE!

Any huge difference between Win phone 8 vs 7?  I've just collected few points,I need more info,any addition,deletion....plz share:


Windows phone 8 vs Windows phone 7

* Slick new camera app

* IE10

* NFC

* NOkia Maps

* Direct X support for gaming

* Multicore proxy support


Some points may be missing,kindly fill up the gap and share your views!


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 9, 2012)

^  integrated skype and Nokia maps support


----------



## oval_man (Sep 9, 2012)

//mod edit


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 9, 2012)

^^thats for wp7..n some doesn't matter..we are discussing abt wp8 here....BTW i read this in tdf too


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 9, 2012)

@dhan_shh

wait for the official launch of WP8 there is more stuff


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 9, 2012)

Best thing is that since wp8 shares the same kernel as that of its desktop counterpart , most win 8 metro apps will be ported to win RT and eventually wp8 !


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 14, 2012)

I am bored. Any further update on its possible launch in india? I can wait to get my hands on this megical device


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 14, 2012)

november is the launch month


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 14, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> november is the launch month



That is in Europe not here


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 14, 2012)

I really wanna see some full size samples, especially with OIS on, even as a non Nokia fan I gotta say that's an amazing feature.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 14, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> That is in Europe not here



India is an important market. It should be out in nov


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Sep 20, 2012)

I heard that Nokia 910 is also there in line, but i am wondering for their price it seems to be more pricey than Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 20, 2012)

Lumia 820&920 just got Bluetooth 4.0 certification


----------



## ankit360 (Sep 20, 2012)

What will be expected price for 820 in India?


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 21, 2012)

^no one knows but expect something around 30k if not more !


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 21, 2012)

820 will be less than 30k


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 30, 2013)

So, I am using a Lumia 820 since two days and it is an upgrade worth doing from Lumia 800. I don't want to type again so you can read my review here. 

Nokia Lumia 820 Reviews in India: Mobiles | Flipkart.com


----------

